

The joy of electronic books - drewcrawford
http://sealedabstract.com/?p=410

======
harpastum
Having digital copies of my books sounds great, but as a college student I'd
like to sell some of my books back at the end of the semester. I'm not sure
how interested the book store would be in gorilla-glued spines.

I was recently reading a very detailed instructable [1] that describes a
system to scan books without cutting the spines for ~$300. I'm planning on
trying it out later this summer.

[1][http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-High-Speed-Book-
Scanner-...](http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-High-Speed-Book-Scanner-from-
Trash-and-Cheap-C/)

~~~
klipt
Google has a multi-camera method which corrects for page curvature, making it
unnecessary to despine/flatten the books. Unfortunately, it's patented...

<http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/05/15/1834246>

------
anthropocentric
Is there a legal way to sell used digital books or used digital music?

Like some app where you identify the mp3's that you'd like to sell. The price
is half of itunes. When a user buys it, the app "permanently destroys" (yeah,
yeah, i know) your copy of the mp3 and transmits the mp3 to the buyer.

Re-selling goods is a long-standing fixture of the economy. Doesn't it apply
to digital goods too?

~~~
thwarted
No, it doesn't apply to digital goods in general, it only applies to digital
goods which have artificial scarcity due to their method of distribution.

------
Silentio
The only problem with digital copies like this is that I can't underline.
Maybe it's just the habit of underlining, but I can't read as well (academic
reading) when I can't underline key points, specific words, and particularly
interesting passages.

~~~
jimmyjim
I may be wrong, but I believe there's a feature in Kinde 2 DX that allows you
to do that.

~~~
fortes
Not sure about underlining, but highlighting and annotating has been there
since Kindle 1.

------
noonespecial
Ha! The Longview/Marshall phonebook!

LeTourneau, by chance?

------
jrockway
He hates DRM but uses an iPhone?

~~~
MikeCapone
Maybe he loves the iPhone more than he hates DRM?

